# Monter un disque HFS+ sous Linux ? Ou un UFS sous MacOS ?



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2002)

Hello,

Je me suis jamais penché sur le problème mais ca semble pas si simple... Doit bien y avoir une solution pas trop compliquée...

Comment monter sous ma Mandarke 8.2 un disque HFS installé sur la meme machine ?

Et l'inverse, j ai trouvé MountX, mais le site n'est plus valable... Si qqu le possède j ai rien contre le fait qu'il le dépose sur un site ou dans ma boite e-mail...

merci

++

Flo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2002)

Si tu as les noyaux 2.2.x et plus. Tu dois avoir les hfsutils. si je m'en souviens bien.
 dans une fenetre terminal un mount -t hfs /dev/xxx /mnt/macos avec les espaces pour du hfs, sinon pour du hfs+ un hpmount /dev/xxxx.
Note que tu as mol pour emuler du macos et utiliser les partitions hfs dans une fenetre unix. Il ont un site.

Pour mountx, j'ai eu contact avec son createur. Il ne le delivre plus mais met les sources à disposition de ceux qui veulent le developper. Chez moi mountx ne fonctionnait pas sous os 9. Il plantait os 9.


----------

